# 01 Dodge diesel front spring replacement?



## nuka (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys just curious if anyone has an opinion on the need of "beefing" up the front springs on an 01 Dodge 3/4 ton with a cummins in it if I were to put a 7'6" western pro plus on the front. I have a friend with a 08 Chev 3/4 ton HD with this same plow and only has about 4" of ground clearance with it raised up. It was installed by our local dealer. it doesn't look like it is sagging much, but 4" has him contacting pavement if he hits any frost heaves while in transit. he doesn't run with any ballast either. I looked into new springs, they will run me $680 installed with an alignment. The spring place says they are a direct replacement spring, just larger dia. coil. They will up the front end capacity about 8-1000lbs. and give they front end 1-2" of lift with the plow off.
Any and all thoughts and opinions will be greatly appreciated.
Nuka


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

why not get daystar 2" coil spring spacers? retain factory ride, while increasing ground clearance. my 2500 cummins doesnt sag much with a plow. 

to replace coils or add spacers, 

use a jack on each side of the axle housing to hold axle up.

1. remove top bolt from shock
2. remove bottom bolt from shock
3. remove 3 nuts that hold shock tower to top of spring bucket
4. repeat for other side
5. remove track bar bolt on frame side and lay track bar down
6. lower axle away from vehicle and the coils should fall out, or come out with a little prying and maneuvering. 
7. insert new coils or coil spacers. and reverse procedure.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The difference is the suspension style between Chevy and Dodge- Chevy trucks almost always squat with a plow - torsion bars will do that. Dodges have pretty strong coil springs, the diesel's get the strongest Dodge has- my 96 only squats about 2 inches after 12 years of plowing with a Fisher 8 footer...
When it was new I seem to remember not even noticing it squat. Going to add the leveling spacers this summer bot not for plow lift.

BTW- the front axle has a weight limit and it has nothing to do with the springs - you will not add any weight capacity to the front with those- you'll add LEVEL CARRYING CAPACITY - big difference. GFAWR will not change.
If you're really worried, add a set of Timbrens - made a big improvement in the loaded handling of mine- wish I had done them before like all the others had recommended!
TruckSpring (site sponsor) always seems to have the best price. You'll need a spacer from Timbren if you add the leveling kit too.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

nuka;1251711 said:


> Hey guys just curious if anyone has an opinion on the need of "beefing" up the front springs on an 01 Dodge 3/4 ton with a cummins in it if I were to put a 7'6" western pro plus on the front. I have a friend with a 08 Chev 3/4 ton HD with this same plow and only has about 4" of ground clearance with it raised up. It was installed by our local dealer. it doesn't look like it is sagging much, but 4" has him contacting pavement if he hits any frost heaves while in transit. he doesn't run with any ballast either. I looked into new springs, they will run me $680 installed with an alignment. The spring place says they are a direct replacement spring, just larger dia. coil. They will up the front end capacity about 8-1000lbs. and give they front end 1-2" of lift with the plow off.
> Any and all thoughts and opinions will be greatly appreciated.
> Nuka


Do a search. There is an amazing product available......


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

ProSeasons;1253958 said:


> Do a search. There is an amazing product available......


ProSeasons, you are such a tease. is it just me or has this been a question that has been beaten into the dirt the last 2 months?

Nuka- Supercoils are a great product. If you want spacers, the Daystars are fine but steel spacers have a better track record on worktrucks. here are a couple of threads that discuss your question.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118964

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116792


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

nuka;1251711 said:


> Hey guys just curious if anyone has an opinion on the need of "beefing" up the front springs on an 01 Dodge 3/4 ton with a cummins in it if I were to put a 7'6" western pro plus on the front. I have a friend with a 08 Chev 3/4 ton HD with this same plow and only has about 4" of ground clearance with it raised up. It was installed by our local dealer. it doesn't look like it is sagging much, but 4" has him contacting pavement if he hits any frost heaves while in transit. he doesn't run with any ballast either. I looked into new springs, they will run me $680 installed with an alignment. The spring place says they are a direct replacement spring, just larger dia. coil. They will up the front end capacity about 8-1000lbs. and give they front end 1-2" of lift with the plow off.
> Any and all thoughts and opinions will be greatly appreciated.
> Nuka


Your 2500 Ram will be just fine with a 7 1/2' plow as it is, don't waste any money on springs, save it for when your stock part wear out which they will regardless of having a plow or not.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a '01 Dodge with the Cummins. My 8' Fisher MM1 barely sags the front of the truck at all. I do have the snow plow prep though. Don't know if that makes a huge difference or not.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Plow prep has nothing to do with suspension in Dodge Diesel's because the diesel already had the heaviest springs, the DHD transfer case, and the high output alt. Mine has plow prep too.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a '02 Cummins, and just put a 8 1/2' Hiniker V-plow on it. I have Timbrens on my truck and it rides like a dream. Doesn't squat much, and doesn't effect the ride without the plow on it.

kevlars


----------



## nuka (Feb 19, 2011)

hey thanks guys for all the good input. Looks like I have some time on my hands now as we are out of the plows in AK and won't get anymore till next fall . So I'll contine to save and maybe even wait till it's mounted to see if it sags to the piont of needing some help. thanks again.. And bring on the daylight


----------

